# criton



## stacie (Feb 13, 2006)

R.I.P criton died 2day through no fault of his own but my f***ing shit of a cat!!!!!!!!


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry top hear of your loss   RIP criton


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear :?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear stacie


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh so sorry stace, but just thought i'd say to people have you actually been in the section and read how poor criton died..shame...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Gutted for you pesky cat  :evil:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to here about your loss


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

nicky said:


> yeh so sorry stace, but just thought i'd say to people have you actually been in the section and read how poor criton died..shame...


What section??

Sorry for your loss Stacie xxxxx


----------

